# Recently started a Test E cycle...



## Chef_JD (Mar 21, 2015)

Me: 30 yrs old, 5'10, 150lb
Using: Test E 250 mg/ml

I am new to injections and did a ton of research before deciding to go through with it. I am on week 3 of a 10 week cycle. Started with 1/2 cc graduating to 2 cc then working back down to 1/2 cc. I have Clomid to take on the back end. I am in week 3 and have began to feel uneasy. I seem to have lost a lot of ambition and my appetite has plummeted. I don't feel myself and wondering if I should just quit the cycle. I had planned on running the cycle and then just go natural after that. Just wanted it to be a booster, so to speak. I realize it is possible I made a rookie mistake and need advice. Is this normal or should I get off the stuff?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

IMO you'd be best served coming off everything, do a pct to help restart your natural hormone production and learn from this. A lot kore research should have been some before starting this cycle. Not trying to bash you but to open your eyes as to how serious a decision this is. 

1) there's no need to taper dosages up and down like that unless maybe you want to begin pct sooner from last injection. 
2) a good pct would include Nolva and clomid. 
3) no mention of an AI to control estradiol
4 no mention of HCG
5) no mention of blood work pre or during cycle


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> IMO you'd be best served coming off everything, do a pct to help restart your natural hormone production and learn from this. A lot kore research should have been some before starting this cycle. Not trying to bash you but to open your eyes as to how serious a decision this is.
> 
> 1) there's no need to taper dosages up and down like that unless maybe you want to begin pct sooner from last injection.
> 2) a good pct would include Nolva and clomid.
> ...



This. 

Also, you're 30, 5'10 at 150 pounds.

I'm 30, 5'10" at 198 pounds. Never ran a cycle in my life.

My suggestion is to start eating a lot more food. You can pack on some good size natural by upping your caloric intake. Take the money you were going to put into a cycle and load up on chicken and everything else in sight.

Save your test for later and in the meantime do a lot more reading.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2015)

Doc nailed this one. You need to come off and go to PCT. 

I also don't understand your rationale behind doing "just one cycle..." and then back to natty - believe me Mate, it doesn't work that way. 

At 5'10 and 150 Lbs, you need to eat, not run gear. With proper diet and training I suspect you could add 20-30 lbs natty.

Forget gear for now and check out some of Spongy's posts in the Diet / Nutrition section.

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 21, 2015)

Hydro beat me to the punch


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

Woohoo! I contributed something!


----------



## Chef_JD (Mar 21, 2015)

That seems to be where I was heading anyway. And the input is more than greatly appreciated. I have always been thin. Always in decent shape, just small. I'll take a look at the diet and nutrition section. My problem has always been eating. Everyone makes it sound so simple that all I need to do is eat more. To me, that is so much easier said than done.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2015)

Chef_JD said:


> That seems to be where I was heading anyway. And the input is more than greatly appreciated. I have always been thin. Always in decent shape, just small. I'll take a look at the diet and nutrition section. My problem has always been eating. Everyone makes it sound so simple that all I need to do is eat more. To me, that is so much easier said than done.


What is it that you find difficult about eating? Appetite? Time?


----------



## Chef_JD (Mar 21, 2015)

Appetite, mostly. But time is a factor since i work 12 hour swing shifts, including nights. I get full quick and anything beyond has the chance of coming back up. Or it's such a satiety that I won't eat again for a while...knowing that I need to eat every chance I can. And I want it to be the good calories, not just frozen pizzas as someone once told me to try. I'm a chef and know my way around a kitchen but they don't exactly teach you to cook for days of eating. Fresh food spoils, obviously but that's the best for you. Overeating also costs a lot more, which also tends to be a factor. I fight constantly with not making these excuses just that, excuses. Believe it or not, this time last year I was 15 lbs lighter. I lived on an island, didn't eat a lot but I biked a lot. And somehow put on weight. After this experience, I am coming to the conclusion that as much as I would love to pack on 20 more pounds, I would much rather have my health.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

Chef_JD said:


> Appetite, mostly. But time is a factor since i work 12 hour swing shifts, including nights. I get full quick and anything beyond has the chance of coming back up. Or it's such a satiety that I won't eat again for a while...knowing that I need to eat every chance I can. And I want it to be the good calories, not just frozen pizzas as someone once told me to try. I'm a chef and know my way around a kitchen but they don't exactly teach you to cook for days of eating. Fresh food spoils, obviously but that's the best for you. Overeating also costs a lot more, which also tends to be a factor. I fight constantly with not making these excuses just that, excuses. Believe it or not, this time last year I was 15 lbs lighter. I lived on an island, didn't eat a lot but I biked a lot. And somehow put on weight. After this experience, I am coming to the conclusion that as much as I would love to pack on 20 more pounds, I would much rather have my health.



What you need to understand is that any one food item cannot be dichotomized as good or bad in the context of an entire diet. There's too much BS out there about clean foods vs dirty foods, good food vs bad food, what you should eat vs what you shouldn't, etc. The fact is you can maintain, even improve, your health markers simply by eating a wide array of foods. Now I'm not saying to load up on junk food but the inclusion of 'fun foods' as I like to call them to make up a small part of your overall diet can help. Your problem is the foods you eat full you up quickly. So try eating some foods that have less satiety. Sub out some dietary fats for carbs, if your protein intake is high enough maybe cut back some as protein has a high rating of satiety. Play around with meal timing since some fell more full eating more frequently while others feel more full eating less frequently. Try fewer or more frequent meals, etc. 

Here's something I wrote to help with dieting in general. Hope it helps you understand some of the basic concepts. 

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/members/2558-DocDePanda187123


----------



## angelo212 (Mar 21, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 that link takes you to your profile page. You have a direct link to that "basic concepts of dieting" article you wrote?
 I also agree with most everyone elses comments. I think your cycle would have been very disappointing as you weren't going to eat enough and the fluctuating blood levels of testosterone would reduce your results. You want steady blood levels at a responsive dose. If you get full quickly eat high calorie foods every 2 hours. Peanuts are very high in calories. Eat 1/4 cup of almonds and later 1/4 of walnuts and you can mix each one with 1/4 cup of raisins. That is about 800 calories right there. Get a variety of cheeses which is high in calories also. From your comments you seem to be active (biking) so you may want to cut down on those type of activities.


----------



## Chef_JD (Mar 21, 2015)

Once everything calms down I plan to reevaluate my plan. And again, I appreciate all the helpful info and encouragement. I honestly didn't know what feedback to expect because I knew I shouldn't have been doing the sh8t in the first place. Before last week my appetite was on point. Eating a lot and taking in lots of protein. Only the past few days I have felt like hell. Season is changing and I can't distinguish between normal aches and pains or ones caused by the injections. I'm just going to get clean and restart something I will be more happy with.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 21, 2015)

angelo212 said:


> DocDePanda187123 that link takes you to your profile page. You have a direct link to that "basic concepts of dieting" article you wrote?
> I also agree with most everyone elses comments. I think your cycle would have been very disappointing as you weren't going to eat enough and the fluctuating blood levels of testosterone would reduce your results. You want steady blood levels at a responsive dose. If you get full quickly eat high calorie foods every 2 hours. Peanuts are very high in calories. Eat 1/4 cup of almonds and later 1/4 of walnuts and you can mix each one with 1/4 cup of raisins. That is about 800 calories right there. Get a variety of cheeses which is high in calories also. From your comments you seem to be active (biking) so you may want to cut down on those type of activities.



Sorry, this link should do it

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 21, 2015)

There are some decent weight gainers out there.  Avoid the ones that are almost pure sugar.  It's a lot easier to add in a couple of shakes a day on top of your regular food than it is to start shoving more steak and chicken down your throat.  Just a thought.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Mar 21, 2015)

I've got a bag or 2 of protein, I know a lot of guys on here from upon them, but they come in handy when I'm at work and can't pound down a few chicken breasts


----------



## Chef_JD (Mar 21, 2015)

I have a few powders that I've purchased and they help A LOT. And I agree, it's easier to drink the shakes than try and shovel in more food. Right now, I suppose you could say I am finding my way. I am, through trial and error, finding a method that works for me. Unfortunately, I made a wrong choice right out of the gate.


----------



## Irish (Mar 22, 2015)

Try and eat 3 healthy meals a day. And then make those slightly smaller but add a 4th in. If you need a serious boost of calories then add a scoop of peanut butter to a protein shake. If you're dedicated enough to putting the size on, the kitchen is the place to focus. Then the gym. For your height, I wouldn't bother with aas until you're 200. That's achievable naturally.


----------



## Chef_JD (Mar 22, 2015)

All the advice is duly noted and greatly appreciated. I will definitely make some changes and keep results posted.


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 22, 2015)

This sounds a lot like me I just wanted to just start right up on gear.... Well I started to talk to people on here and did research and let me tell you FOOD!!! Is the key . I've put on close to 20 lbs in just over a 2 month period due to eating like crazy at first I could not eat that much but I tryed and tryed now when I don't eat my body get so hungry. So now I'm used to eating all day. But yes I do understand I was slimer as well and wanted to get on gear but it doesn't just work like that. All being said man just start small and work your way up you can do it !!!! You just have to eat more calories than you burn off in a day. I stoped any running and biking cause I would burn off all of what I eat so then you have to eat even more. My goal is 4500 to 5000 calories a day . Like I said start small and reacher eat more than you burn off in a day give it a try and keep your goals and reach them!!!


----------

